# Lawrence Welk or Carlsbad Inn



## patty5ia (Mar 4, 2006)

Which resort would be better?  Carlsbad is on the ocean, right.  The units available at Lawrence Welk are bigger, right?  Can you give me some ideas about how to choose?
Thank you.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, it really depends on where you want to be.  

By the ocean at Carlsbad or inland in Escondido at Welk.

You may need to give more specifics as to what you are looking for to get a more complete answer.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 4, 2006)

Patty,
I would take Carlsbad Inn over Lawrence Welk.  Carlsbad Inn is right on the ocean in the middle of the very cute town of Carlsbad.  It'a a really great location.  Lawrence Welk resort is also very nice, but if you want to go anywhere (including out for dinner off location) then it's a 20ish minute drive minimum.  We went to Lawrence Welk in December and the units were great.   The pool was great - great waterslide for kids.  But looking back, I wish we had stayed in Carlsbad because you're so much closer to other activities.

Either would be a nice trade.
Edye


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Try Pacific Palisaides*

The Carlsbad Inn looks small.

If you want the best of both worlds, I would chose the PAcific Palisaides over either.

Dan


----------



## Barbeque (Mar 5, 2006)

Location Location Location
I would take the Carlsbad Inn, it is not a huge resort but very personable.  We traded in there and liked it so much we bought a week.  It is right across a very small street from the beach (So small some might even call it an alley.)   The Village is really neat and some very nice restaurants are within Walking distance.  
If I was to make a trade to carlsbad exluding Four Seasons Aviara which I havent seen MY order of preference would be:
1. Carlsbad Inn
2.Tamarack  (Close to the Carlsbad Inn and village but you must cross a major street to the beach)
3. Carlsbad Seapointe (Right across from the Beach but you must cross a major Street, about 2 miles away from the village)
4. Grand Pacific Palasides (Next to Legoland on the other side of the highway about a mile from the beach Newer and a larger resort, the same management company as the Carlsbad Inn and Seapoint). 
With the explanation of the order  LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION
Because of beach location I would pick Welk behind all of these resorts, However I have read it is very nice.


----------



## cmi (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree with Barbeque.  Carlsbad Inn maybe smaller, but more charming.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree with BBQ also.. except I would stay at Southern Cal Beach club , a few miles up the road before Pacific Palisades.. I need to be able to walk to the beach


----------



## Barbeque (Mar 6, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> except I would stay at Southern Cal Beach club , a few miles up the road before Pacific Palisades.. I need to be able to walk to the beach



A second on that one Dave.  I forgot about Southern CA Beach Club, But if its important to some I dont think it has a pool (BUt does have a SPA).  Also what about Blue Whale, it is on the sand in Oceanside also but I dont think it has a pool or a spa either. I definitely like being on or close to the beach.


----------



## Heaps (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm deciding between these 2 resorts also.  Which would be better for exploring San Diego?


----------



## Fisch (Mar 9, 2006)

Heaps23 said:
			
		

> I'm deciding between these 2 resorts also.  Which would be better for exploring San Diego?



It depends on where you want to go.

Welk is about 15 minutes farther from Downtown SD.  Not that big of differnce
If you want beaches to explore, than it's Carlsbad hands down.


----------



## nanomug (Mar 9, 2006)

It really depends on what kind of vacation you want and what time of the year.  Welk in Escondido (both resorts) are approx. 1400 sq. feet and 2 br.  Carlsbad Inn has 1 and 2 br.   Welk has better amenities as far as on site activities and recreation.  They have great golf.  Carlsbad Inn is a great location near the beach and there are a lot of nice restaurants nearby.  Southern California Beach Club, Grand Pacific Palisades and Seapoint are great resorts and are great locations as well near the beach.  Grand Pacific Palisades is next to the Flower Fields (a major Spring attraction), across the street from LegoLand, Costco and the Museum of Making Music. None of these resorts are near San Diego attractions.  If you want the Zoo or Balboa Park it will be a hours drive (approx).  The closer to the beach the more you will get the ocean breeze and the "June Gloom" that can run into July where it is very cool on the coast.  We've stayed in them all.  We own three timeshares and one of them is Grand Pacific Palisades.


----------



## swift (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anybody have recient pictures of the Welk??


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 11, 2006)

Will check our pictures, we were there in 04. Our unit still hadn't been refurbished, hopefully it will be by this summer as we have rented it to a friend. I think Welk is an easy trip to San Diego because it is straight down the 15 freeway. Carlsbad Inn is charming, but the units, IMHO are very small and have no washer or dryer, which we really appreciate in a timeshare unit.  Welk is very relaxing, spacious views of the rocky hills and very spacious well designed units. But if beach is your thing, pick Carlsbad Inn. Welk is close to Sea World, Mission Beach and other points north of San Diego proper.
Liz


----------



## JohnnyO (Apr 4, 2006)

I would agree with Lou but would add Southern California Beach Club in Oceanside which has been refurbished....as well as the Blue Whale.

I would also add Wave Crest and Villa L'Auberge (3007) which are both hard trades but in Del Mar and even closer to San Diego.

I have stayed at Welk in the summer and it is fine, the units are nice, but I prefer being closer to the beach.  I would even go to Winner's Circle in Solona Beach during the summer before Welk.




			
				Barbeque said:
			
		

> Location Location Location
> I would take the Carlsbad Inn, it is not a huge resort but very personable.  We traded in there and liked it so much we bought a week.  It is right across a very small street from the beach (So small some might even call it an alley.)   The Village is really neat and some very nice restaurants are within Walking distance.
> If I was to make a trade to carlsbad exluding Four Seasons Aviara which I havent seen MY order of preference would be:
> 1. Carlsbad Inn
> ...


----------

